# P47 of Eugene L.Noyd, i need squadron identification



## FabioRAF (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
Eugene L.Noyd shot down near Bergamo ( Italy) 

In the picture the noise art of its plane ( P47)

A friend, Mr. Vezzoli, asks what the group came, picture ecc ecc

Thanks

ciao

Fabio


----------



## FabioRAF (May 5, 2008)

ops...
57th Fighter Group

... any info? Thanks
Ciao 
Fabio


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2008)

I found this message...

_"My home town is Palazzolo Sull'Oglio in Brescia province, northern Italy. During WW 2, in 1944 and 1945, the railway and the freeway bridges spanning the river Oglio close to the town were often bombed, probably by P 47 fighter-bombers of 350th fighte r group based in Pisa. On Sunday, November 12, 1944, the railway bridge was attacked and partly destroyed by a group of 12 P 47 fighter-bombers. One of the P 47's, flown by a pilot by the name of Eugene L. Noyd (wearing a tag with the number 0-715581), was shot down by the Germ an Flak defending the bridge. The serial number of the aircraft was 890-22914-R. Can anybody give me more information about that event,the squadrons involved and about the bombing missions against those 2 bridges and targets in that area? The information I have comes from a 1995 publication of the Cicogna-Rampana foundation in Palazzolo sull'Oglio. ôEventi di guerra a Palazzolo Sull'Oglio e dintorniô. by Ernesto Schneider. If this publication is accurate, the railway bridge was attacked 32 times and the freeway bridge 9 times. Most of the attacks were carried by P 47's. Some were carried by Boston light bombers. Only one of them was carried by Liberator heavy bombers. 
Posted By: Gerard Kupfer (gerard.kupfer(at)span.ch) on Monday, February 03, 2003 at 15:59:57" _

http://www.p47advocates.com/P47-Adv...ntentName=_incGuestbookList.cfm&pStartRow=102

In reality Noyd was with the 57th fighter group, 66th fighter squadron and is listed on their website as KIA. His aircraft s/n was 42-28385; KIA Dec 11, 1944


----------



## FabioRAF (May 5, 2008)

Thanks FLYBOYJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2008)

FabioRAF said:


> Thanks FLYBOYJ


Here's more info - 57th Fighter Group

It looks like the crash actually occured 12 Nov 1944


----------



## FabioRAF (May 5, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks FLYBOYJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2008)

My pleasure and good luck - if you go to the site or find more pieces please post them!


----------



## FabioRAF (May 6, 2008)

the 57th Fighter Group will be in Italy next week.  

The pieces are kept in barracks of fire department for over 60 years...
the same department who intervened to put out the fire of P47.
Mr. Vezzoli told me that there are also photos of the crash...

Ciao 

Fabio


----------

